

Kippt (YC S12), An “Evernote For The Web”, Lures Devs With New API, App Gallery - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/10/kippt-developers-api/

======
eterpstra
Isn't www.evernote.com the "Evernote for The Web"?

------
orangethirty
I'm not looking to rain on your parade or anything. I see the value of this
product, but I have a question.

Why did you use an _inbox_ for the user's data? I reason it is not the right
definition. People hate the inbox. It actually turns them off from using
products/services. I've tested it and mentioning the word inbox makes
conversions plummet.

I would call it collections, queue, stack, or something else. Even panel.

I do like the process to join in, but I would test the flow through which
people create accounts. I'd have them start saving stuff first, then requiring
a password to save the data.

Anyhow, good luck

~~~
lukeholder
My guess is that inbox allows people to add _more_ to kippt because it
decreases the mental effort required to file the item into the correct
tag/folder. Its a dumping ground were you add things and promise to sort
later.

------
jenntoda
The image based collections threw me at first - I like textual information in
lists, not tiles. But then I saw the phone pad like icon (top right hand
corner). Tiles for image collections and lists for articles - w00t! :D

------
egonschiele
Why do I need to login to look at your plans and pricing?

~~~
jorde
Sorry about that, we'll be moving that to a public page soon (now part of
settings, hence login requirement)

~~~
ninetax
Hey is there any way I can import all of my evernote stuff into Kippt? I'm
willing to try Kippt out, but not willing to copy over 100's of bookmarks or
use 2 services. Thanks!

~~~
jorde
Unfortunately no, Kippt data structure is pretty different from Evernote's
(links+plain text vs html+attachements) and building an importer for that
would be pretty complicated.

~~~
mh-
when I link GitHub and then click 'setup sync', I get sent to a URL on
old.kippt.com which results in an SSL error, since the cert presented is for
*.herokuapp.com.

edit: obviously happens with anything that lands on old.kippt.com :)

------
dave1619
Who are Kippt's main competitors?

~~~
mnicole
Pinboard, keeeb, Evernote, [Snip.it], del.icio.us, Pinterest to name a few of
the image + article ones. Lookwork, Clipboard, icebur.gs, Image Spark,
ConceptBoard, et al for image-only bookmarking.

